# Boarding vs. Home Sitting



## Shannon and Em (Sep 5, 2004)

I have two pet pigeons who saty in the home in separate cages. When I am home I let them out and they walk and fly around (about 3-4 hours per day). During the time I am at work or sleeping they stay in their cage. I am going away for the holidays for 12 days. For short trips I usually have a pet sitter come into the home in the morning and the evening to cover/uncover their cage and change the water and food. However, this is a much longer time period than the other trips. I have the opportunity to board them however it would be outside in a pen. The pen would have been previously occupied by toher birds (doves). However, they would have a larger space to walk and fly. What would be better - home in a familar and people-clean enviormenment but staying in their cage or in a larger pen where they can move around more but not familar and not in a home enviornment? I could pay the pet sitter more to let them out every three days for 30 minutes but this gets expensive. Would this frequency be enough? Please help.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hello there,

Thank you for your consideration of your pets when leaving for holiday trips.

You must decide what is in the best interest of your birds. 

If you are seriously considering taking them out of their familiar home, you must take some time to prepare them. 

Do they adjust easily to a new environment or are they stressed out? Do they get along with strangers or do they need a period of time to adapt? Have you taken them on a trial run at the boarding house to see how they react, ever left them there for any length of time before, and not to mention have they passed the cleanliness test?

They are already familiar with their home and may be used to being left, but taking them to a different place, they may feel like you are finding them a new home.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

I would be concerned about how clean the cage is at the boarding site. Would there be any residual bacteria, mites, etc. that could affect your pigeons. If you are satisfied with the care your sitter provides, I would think they would be happier in their usual environment.

Maggie


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

From my little experience, pigeons' main focus is their familiar home...even more important than their mate. It would probably be less stressful for them to be at home, than to go to a strange place, regardless of having more flying room. Just my opinion.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Yes, I agree...for them to remain at Home would be the least stressful and least liable to expose them to any illnesses or mites or who knows what, and so on, which other accomidations could do.

If it was me, I would just leave their Cages open, and instruct whomever is to stop bye now and then to mind their free flying, fix interior doors either to be closed or fixed open and for the sitter visitor to make sure they mind these things...and for them to change out the Seeds and Water in their Cages for the duration of one's being away.

Might have a few poops here and there, and do a little survey of Bird-Proofing ( Bathroom Toilet lids "down" and bathroom doors "closed"...lamps or art objects placed on the floor instead of on mantles and shelf tops and so on...

Maybe have the Sitter set a warm pan-bath for them a time or two...

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi Shannon & Em,

I would agree regarding the concerns about the loft/pen situation and possible exposure to organisms that linger there. The home care sounds good, and has worked for you in the past, maybe there are some modifications you could make to the overall design/structure that would work better for this situation. Also,
if you have a friend that would be willing to do this for you, maybe you could do a trade w/them in return. Another thought, are there members here that are close by to you that might be willing to help in exchange for the same in return @ future date?? One never knows....

fp


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*Home is best*

but if you must take them to be care for outside the home. Have they been vaccicated and do they have a clean bill of health? They need to be protected angainst any diseases.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Hi Shannon and Em,
I "flew" in here a bit late but I can see you got some terrific advice. It seems the ruling is keep the babies at home. i agree that the situation would be a lot less stressful for them to stay in familiar surroundings.

Last year we went to South Carolina and were gone for a week, and my adult daugther came over daily to check on all the pets, and we left the stereo on a light classical station just so they would have some noise companionship.


----------



## Shannon and Em (Sep 5, 2004)

Thanks for the advice - I will be leaving them in their home. I would let them fly around but I also have two darling cats and although they get along and commonly are out together - I dont want to tempt a million years of instict with my cats. I though of letting the birds take over one room, flying around, but I am afraid they may get out (yes I am a worry wort). Thank you all for your advice. I love this website - you provide important information not only about pigeons but also information on being a good friend/parent/protector of animals.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

It's nice that both the birds and cats have a friend to keep them company while you are away. Hope you have a wonderful holiday!


----------



## re92346mos (Jul 21, 2005)

Hi, I agree with everyone above and through my own experiences. The stress alone could make your birds sick, let alone what you might be exposing them too in another place where other birds have been. I am leaving for a show in two weeks and am thinking of asking one of our friends on this list to check on my birds when I am gone, in return I will get her some PMV she needs. Is there someone around you?


----------

